# Marquette veraision



## berrycrush (Jul 8, 2019)

This weekend I noticed some of my marquette berries turned purple, does Marquette veraision come this early?


----------



## wfournier (Jul 8, 2019)

Where are you located? Mine are a bit behind that in western MA.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 8, 2019)

Washington DC area


----------



## BigH (Jul 8, 2019)

berrycrush said:


> does Marquette veraision come this early?



I started seeing signs of veraison in my Marquette on July 12 in each of the past two seasons. West central Iowa.

H


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 8, 2019)

berrycrush said:


> Washington DC area


May I ask how old your Marquette vines are? I too in the NOVA/DC area and just planted 30 Marquette vines in May and am interested in hearing how they do for others in the area along with what I might be able to expect. I’d be interested in knowing what your harvest date and numbers end up being as well.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 12, 2019)

My vines are 5 years old.


----------



## Bigred (Jul 13, 2019)

No signs of my Marquette grapes turning purple on Seattle area. They are growing nicely tho!


----------



## BRD (Jul 14, 2019)

Still green in Western PA. Lots of fruit this year.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2019)

No sign here in northern NM. Usually starts in early August for me.


----------



## montanarick (Jul 14, 2019)

Holly Cow - my grapes are now just starting to set berries


----------



## HillPeople (Jul 15, 2019)

Way behind here in Central NH. A good 2 weeks.


----------



## CTDrew (Jul 15, 2019)

Still green in northern CT but with all the heat we’ve been having it wouldn’t surprise me if they ripen early this year.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 29, 2019)

Now it is full purple


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 29, 2019)

berrycrush said:


> Now it is full purple


Crazy, my Cab Franc just started veraison this week down in Manassas. You mentioned your vines are 5 years old - is this the first year you’ve had grapes from them?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 30, 2019)

Taste some , , the quick test for ripening has to be a drop in acid/ increase in sugar/ softening of berry. 
A cluster does not ripen 100% all at the same time.


berrycrush said:


> This weekend I noticed some of my marquette berries turned purple, does Marquette veraision come this early?


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 31, 2019)

Cynewulf said:


> Crazy, my Cab Franc just started veraison this week down in Manassas. You mentioned your vines are 5 years old - is this the first year you’ve had grapes from them?


Yes. Last year are all lost to rain, and previous year to a cold snap in May.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2019)

Moving along here as well......


----------



## sremick (Jul 31, 2019)

Y'all are killing me. The only round things on my first-year marquette vines have legs and eat the leaves, so that's my fun at the moment.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2019)

I had to deploy my local "air force" this AM. I found two young Spotted Towhee's raiding the few berries that had turned. I blasted them with high power water and they just laughed at me. Then I put up the boys and suddenly they left neighborhood post haste......


----------



## Masbustelo (Jul 31, 2019)

Ibglowin Nice looking vines.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Jul 31, 2019)

Mine too, SW CT


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 1, 2019)

One marquette vine is starting to turn for me in southern WI 


Petite pearl vines are still super green


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes, very vigorous too. I bought an owl with the bobbing head and it scares them straight. When I mounted it, I thought to myself that a small wind vane would help the head move. Then it dawned on me that there was a clear piece of plastic I found inside the body. And wouldn't you know it, it just happened to fit into a small slot on the back of the owls head. Now its head will turn with the slightest breeze. Gives it a life like appearance and the birds keep their distance.


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 1, 2019)

ibglowin said:


> I had to deploy my local "air force" this AM. I found two young Spotted Towhee's raiding the few berries that had turned. I blasted them with high power water and they just laughed at me. Then I put up the boys and suddenly they left neighborhood post haste......
> 
> View attachment 55695


You don't need net?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 1, 2019)

I do both, but the birds sometimes can peck the grapes through the mess. This is just added insurance.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2019)

I do but its too freakin early in the season still. The Owl and Hawk work for several weeks as long as you move them around every few days. 



berrycrush said:


> You don't need net?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm netted and well into veraison. I'll harvest in a week or so. I have the refractometer ready and calibrated. I make my first test Monday.


----------



## BigH (Aug 2, 2019)

Dennis Griffith said:


> I do both, but the birds sometimes can peck the grapes through the mess. This is just added insurance.



I am a big believer in backing up the net with scare device. I use scare tape instead of fake owls, but the idea is the same: scare them off before they have time to ponder how to get inside the net. Last year, only coons and possum got inside the nets to cause any real harm. 

I might add some owls if they work that well. The scare tape is pretty good if there is some breeze, but a backup for calm days would be nice.

H


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 19, 2019)

Cannot wait any longer, bugs are swarming in. Average Brix: 25, PH: 3.2


----------



## montanarick (Aug 19, 2019)

berrycrush said:


> Cannot wait any longer, bugs are swarming in. Average Brix: 25, PH: 3.2


Nice! Our are just starting to turn - about ten days behind last year


----------



## Masbustelo (Aug 20, 2019)

Berrycrush Where are you located?


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 20, 2019)

Masbustelo said:


> Berrycrush Where are you located?


Washington DC area


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 27, 2019)

Marquette is red fruit profile, right? It is a relative of Pinot Noir. 
So, is it better to oak it or not oak it? Your thought?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 27, 2019)

Have had both ways. Oak (French) was hands down the winner IMHO.


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 27, 2019)

ibglowin said:


> Have had both ways. Oak (French) was hands down the winner IMHO.


I know, most people like oak


----------



## montanarick (Oct 27, 2019)

I add American Oak to must after crush and Tannin Riche Extra before bottling


----------



## HillPeople (Oct 27, 2019)

We use FT Rouge and French Oak M+ cubes. Marquette benefits from both.


----------



## Canuckoutlander (Nov 9, 2020)

Here in SW Ontario (near Woodstock) veraison starts on Marquette the first week in August. That is when I do summer pruning and net all the vines or the birds will take most of the crop. We are about 4 weeks behind the DC area in terms of the arrival of Spring.


----------

